# How Much Does A Saw Like This Weigh?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, Everyone:

This Table Saw is being offered for only $50. I saw that the table top was all rusted, which I guess means that it HAS to be good. :thumbsup:

How much does this craftasman saw weigh (approximately), and would it be possible for ONE person to load it into a station wagon (meaning, do the legs detach and can it be lifted by a kind of wimpy dude such as myself?)










Second question: If I buy it, how am I going to hide it from my wife? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I use to have an almost identical saw. Mine didn't have a caster set which will make moving it around a lot easier. You can probably move it yourself if you remove the motor first (simple), and unbolt the lower legs. They will come off as a complete unit. The table extensions, while not adding a lot of weight since they are sheet steel, can also easily be removed for a a more compact fit in your car. Hiding it from the wife is another matter. 50 bucks is a fine price (I sold mine for $100). Where else are you going to find a table saw for $50? Ask the seller to look around for the miter gauge and guard as those are missing.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the base comes off...Bring tools......I dont know how strong you are but I think the average man could get that saw in a car one way or the other..:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it has a motor and it runs, grab it fast. It weighs I'm guessing about 250 LBS. The legs detach, and the saw detaches from the base. You could remove the wings, and motor. Not too hard to move. For pickup beds, if ya can't lift it, drag it up some plywood ramp. You hide it by painting it with invisible paint. :smile:


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks so much, John:

So you are saying that in this picture, the table extensions are ON it, right? And I can remove those before trying to cram in my PT Cruiser (it's a hatchback)

Are the extensions the rectangular sections on the ends that are black in the middle (and rust around the edges)?

If I remove the extensions, overall about how long / wide is the table? I have to put it in a small area once I set it up. It looks like the fence rails extend pretty far out to the right...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Roughly 251.75 lbs., give or take.... :thumbsup: :laughing: The main body minus the motor, wings, fence, and legs is pretty manageable ...maybe 125-150#, and is 20" wide x 27" deep.

The price is good.....if the motor runs it's worth the asking price, the fence is worth ~$20, the wings ~ $20, the leg stand ~ $20, the switch $5, etc....can't really lose on the investment.

Can you lay down a sheet of plywood to reinforce the floor and distribute the weight better?


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> It weighs I'm guessing _*about 250 LBS*_.


    

OK, it looks like I am going to have to pass on it then.

unfortunately, the workplace I am in has a _*very*_ old floor in bad condition and having a combined 500 pounds (the table saw and myself standing next to it) is going to break through the floor and we will both drop four feet to the ground below (and you can probably guess which one of us is going to land on top of the other when the floor does break).

Seriously, I am not just being overly paranoid. The floor is OLD and the landlords warned us NOT to put things like refrigerators or other heavy tools in there (they actually wrote it in the lease).

I was figuring if it was around one hundred pounds I could get away with it. 

Crap.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats to bad....Aney way you can beef the floor up a little?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Get the saw, this is a good deal.

I would not think the saw weighs 250lbs, looks like stamped steel extensions which are lighter than the cast ones.

You can easily disassemble for transportation.

The legs come off, the fence comes off, the extensions come off.

I did the disassembly I mentioned when I helped a friend move a similar saw out of his basement and into the basement of another friend. The only difference was my friend's saw having the open cast iron extensions. 

Just put the nuts and bolts in little plastic bags with notes as to which location.

As for the present place you are working, if the floor was as bad as the landlord states, the place should be condemned. Seriously.

If you are worried, then just put 2 pieces of 3/4in plywood under the saw and where you would stand. This will spread out the load.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

@ Dave Paine:



> As for the present place you are working, if the floor was as bad as the landlord states, the place should be condemned. Seriously.


Yes, the place SHOULD be condemned.

It is a retail storefront, and on the second floor is a residency hotel, otherwise known as a halfway house. They have bad plumbing. It leaks and during the summer, it smells like... well, you know what it smells like.

the back office is where I would have to set it up, and that area is small (about 100 square feet total, around 8 by 12 feet). going to be hard to cram a table saw there even with the wings removed... I know am suffering from tool lust and I am NOT being realistic about fitting a table saw in that space <sigh>



> If you are worried, then just put 2 pieces of 3/4in plywood under the saw and where you would stand. This will spread out the load.


Thanks for the tip. That is a good idea even WITHOUT the table saw. Is there some sort of an "odor trapper" I can put on the bottom of the plywood to help absorb the stench from the plumbing that leaks under my office?

(To be honest, I sometimes wish that the health department would come by and condemn / bulldoze the place so we could get out of the lease. Commercial leases are a lot harder to get out of than residential leases, and attorneys out here are VERY expensive - around $350 to $500 an hour).


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If the floor has an odor it may be possible to cover / mask, but likely a loosing battle if the source of moisture cannot be fixed.

If the odor is mold, then bleach solution first. Then apply Klinz over the present floor.

Good luck this the odor issue.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Actually, i am not 100% sure, but the bathroom pipes go *under* my office (not through the floor boards or anything like that), and they leak in the dirt in the crawlspace beneath us (it appears to be all dirt down there - no wood / other man made materials).

And it definitely is NOT mold in terms of the smell - it is definitely "man-made" smell, if you get my drift.

I am seriously thinking of just buying a couple of HUGE bags of kitty litter and spreading it out down there. I have no idea if it will work or not.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Kitty litter will absorb a lot of odors, just be aware it needs to be replaced periodically, since it has a finite capability of absorbing.

So if you place this down, I would do so in some container, cat litter box, or the tray used for seedlings, which we have around since my wife starts her plants from seed.

I would try one container with kitty litter and one container with baking soda. Each one good for different odors.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have that exact saw with an updated fence. Have had it for over 25 years. A very good saw.

Yes, as suggested remove the wings. They weigh very little but take up room. You will probably (I do not remember) have to remove the fence rails to get the wings off.

I would NOT remove the legs. Do remove the motor. That is easy.

Set the saw next to the back of your cruiser. Have a large piece of cardboard in the back of the cruiser and lapped over to protect the bumper and back. Tilt the saw into the cargo area. The saw is taller that the floor of your cruiser. Then slide it all the way in on the cardboard. Reverse the process at home. In lieu of cardboard a sturdy blanket will work.

When at home clean it up, reassemble, get a new fence and enjoy. My fence upgrade was also Craftsman. I am sure they still have something available. The fence I got was not only more accurate, it extended past the wings and enabled ripping wider material.

George

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you can load it easily*

Just remove the motor, leave everything else on until you get home. it's only 27" wide and the legs should make it about 34" tall, small enough to fit in your station wagon.
Just tip it one side, lift it to vertical, balance it, then let it down on the cardboard as mentioned and slide it upside down into your SW. You won't be "lifting" it since the weight will always be resting either on the ground or on the bumper. :no: bill


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not a lawyer, but I can almost guarantee you that it is against some law to knowingly rent a dangerous unusable space to someone, whether it's in the lease or not. Not to mention that insuring the place would be impossible. What if you were a fat guy, would you just fall through the floor? Or what if you invited a friend over (or customer if it's commercial), would you make them stand outside because the floor can only hold 200 pounds? I think if you really wanted to get out of the lease, it wouldn't be much of an issue.

As to the saw, I agree with the rest that $50 is a steal if the motor runs. I don't know if I'd plug a table saw into that place from your description though. It'd probably pull too many amps and set the place on fire. Set it up outside the doorway :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Just remove the motor, leave everything else on until you get home. it's only 27" wide and the legs should make it about 34" tall, small enough to fit in your station wagon.
> Just tip it one side, lift it to vertical, balance it, then let it down on the cardboard as mentioned and slide it upside down into your SW. You won't be "lifting" it since the weight will always be resting either on the ground or on the bumper. :no: bill


With the stamped metal wings it is 40" wide. Then adding in the fence bar takes it out to 44" or 45". I doubt that will fit in a PT Cruiser.

You may get by just removing the left wing. All depends upon the Cruiser.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wide vs deep*

The standard depth for those saws is 27", front to back, so yes, it will fit. I've done what I've suggested with a 460 lb Craftsman Hybrid 22124, so I know of where I speak. :yes:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

hell want out of your lease tell him let you out or you will contact your city inspector. finding a new tenant will be far less expensive than it sounds like what would be to get the place within the guidelines of your area, even being a half way house above, still has to have a certain level of sanitation and safety.
i know someone whom tried to dispute the things the inspector ordered they do on a rental, finally told the inspector he wouldn't rent it out anymore just leave the space empty, he was informed its well within the inspectors ability's to make it impossible to ever even sell without making the repairs.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Not meaning to detour too much, but being a lawyer, wood4brains is likely in a tough spot. While I'm sure there's some code governing floor strength, there are a lot of factors going into whether a business could get out of a lease. E.g. First we would need to assume that the obligation. To maintain the structural elements of the building is assigned to the ll in the lease, wh sounds like a reasonable assumption in this case. Then there's the doctrine of constructive eviction which essentially means conditions have to be so bad that you cant use the space before you're justified in moving out. The lease probably says that if one portion of the space is condemned, then rent will be abated proportionate to that space. Furthermore stinking pipes we probably be a breach of the ll duties and give the tenant the right to recover damages, whatever that might be, but usually would not give a right to reduce or stop paying rent or move out. As noted above an inspector can make life difficult for a ll if he is so inclined but who knows who's friends with who. Of course these rules to vary significantly from state to state, and I don't know which you are in. 

Now being a lawyer I inform you that the above does not constitute legal advice nor is an attorney client relationship created thereby ;-)

I just couldnt resist chiming in on a topic i actually know something about Now back to our regularly scheduled program of useful knowledge.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> The standard depth for those saws is 27", front to back, so yes, it will fit. I've done what I've suggested with a 460 lb Craftsman Hybrid 22124, so I know of where I speak. :yes:


You had said 27" wide in your original post. I agree it is only 27" deep.

I do not think I would try to tip it into the PT Cruiser on its end.

I would remove at least one wing and tip on it's back as I originally suggested. Well, maybe I did not specify back.

George


----------



## darkwolf29a (Aug 2, 2012)

No way that weighs 250.

I had one, prior...I wish I wish I still did. I wore out the screw mechanism that raises and lowers the blade. But, it still worked a hell of a lot better than my new saw.

I put it together after I got it home, bought it from a friend. And didn't take it apart for 5 plus years. I think it, maybe, 50 or 60 pounds. It's not a heavy saw at all.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree that the saw weighs no where near 250#. My guess is 100- 125#
I had one someone was throwing away. On the way to the scrap yard, a guy flagged me down, and bought the wings for $20!
The fence on that saw is terrible. When I visit my father in laws house, and need to cut something, I use his cheapo CM table top saw, instead of his CM, saw, (same as one in post) If you put a Delta T-2 fence on it for <$160, you have a half decent saw. 
I think the best part of the saw, is the on/off switch. The motor plugs into it, and it makes a good router table switch.
Bring some tools and take wings off, and maybe the fence rails and base to transport, if it is to big to go as is.

Soft floor? Put a sheet of plywood down under the saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> You had said 27" wide in your original post. I agree it is only 27" deep.
> 
> I do not think I would try to tip it into the PT Cruiser on its end.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't transport a saw on it's back end.....to tippy. Just lay it flat as I suggested and slid it in on a cardboard. It couldn't be easier. That way the center of load is low and it can't tip over. All the time we've spent discussing this I would have it home by now...scheeese..... :blink:


----------

